# 2013 Opener



## Dick Monson

Wishing you guys good luck on the opener. Sam has been a pain in the azz this early morning. He saw me load the pickup last night. Hard to believe another year has gone by already.


----------



## Dick Monson

Just curious how it went elsewhere around the state. Rained out here. But man we needed it. Better days coming.


----------



## kingcanada

I am curious about the sharptails in the southwest part of the state. I will be going, I just hope there will be more than pheasants.


----------



## 94NDTA

Had to work but going out tomorrow. Hopefully it is not a swamp, lol.


----------



## indsport

May go out today. Yesterday? 1.5" of rain.


----------



## Dick Monson

Both the sun and wind showed up today. I put Carly and Sam down in large alfalfa field where we've seen grouse in the past years. Sam had ground scent several times but nothing smoking hot.










The next piece of cover was a section of native pasture with many hills and good stands of snow berry (buck brush). Half way down I thought I saw a grouse standing on a boulder way off to the side. No binocs along so we looped out around the hill and came in from down wind. Sam hit hot ground scent right away. His stub tail just goes nuts. Then he got the point. I knocked down the first two and was slow reloading. Three more came up real close and away. That's when little Carly got her first and second azz chewing of the day. Sam does not share his birds.










Time for a rest and lunch. Carly made a pass at Sam's sandwich and got her third azz chewing, then stuck her head in the game pouch and Sam crimped her again. Good thing they're both tough Germans.

A bit later we tried another strip of older CRP next to an alfalfa strip. Through no fault of his own Sam bumped a covey of nine that were downwind on him. Two of those flew around a small hill but didn't come out the other side. So we made another loop to get the wind right and came in on the spot. One flushed right off my feet but he flew low straight for Sam. No shot. As Sam moved toward him, he flushed one that flew almost directly at me. The two birds passed each other within a couple feet going opposite directions. Rolled that one and Carly got her fifth and last butt chewing of the day.










There were quite a few crews out today enjoying the opener. It was nice to see fathers with the kids walking the ground.


----------



## 94NDTA

We saw one, did not get it. Stayed pretty close to town, was pretty damp and started to sprinke. Got a little miserable, and the roads were already a little iffy, so we called it a short day. Sasha did ok, hard to get birds up when there are none.


----------



## Dick Monson

94NDTA said:


> We saw one, did not get it. Stayed pretty close to town, was pretty damp and started to sprinke. Got a little miserable, and the roads were already a little iffy, so we called it a short day. Sasha did ok, hard to get birds up when there are none.


 I hear you on that. Had the dogs out today in what is supposed to the premier area and only saw 2 and they're still going. But the dogs like it. Am really hoping to get this pup into birds on her own. Another trip or 2 and I'll leave Sam in the box for a few walks.


----------



## mburgess

Rained out Saturday. Sunday was a perfect day. Walked more miles than I think I ever have. Found one pair & two other coveys, hunting from noon to almost seven. Bagged two, should have had a tuff limit but didn't shoot very good. Dogs hunted hard and worked their birds with style as a team, which is rare. Was one of those days you wish wouldn't end.


----------



## Bobm

Dick Monson said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> We saw one, did not get it. Stayed pretty close to town, was pretty damp and started to sprinke. Got a little miserable, and the roads were already a little iffy, so we called it a short day. Sasha did ok, hard to get birds up when there are none.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you on that. Had the dogs out today in what is supposed to the premier area and only saw 2 and they're still going. But the dogs like it. Am really hoping to get this pup into birds on her own. Another trip or 2 and *I'll leave Sam in the box for a few walks.*
Click to expand...



its time and I would not let him keep getting after her for grabbing birds

I wish I was up there but those roads sound pretty bad for my van


----------



## Dick Monson

Carly needs to learn some bird manners and Sam will teach that better than I. If another dog gets the bird first Sam leaves it alone. It always irritated me when one dog would have the retrieve and another would try to steal the bird. She will have time alone in front of the gun soon enough. Headed back out tomorrow but it sounds like a hot day coming.


----------



## fieldgeneral

Good hunt Dick! I haven't hunted Sharpies for a few years now. I miss rolling around out in the open country watching the dog. My Labs first ever flush and retrieve of a wild bird was a Sharptail Grouse, so I have a certain place in my heart for those critters. Great game bird to hunt. Totally different than a pheasant, and they live in different terrains as well.


----------



## kappy shack

Little update. Back from my ND sharpie trip. It was a ton of fun and I learned a lot. Poured rain opening morning and throughout the day but we hunted through it. Lots of walking but managed to scratch down a few sharpies. Hunted all PLOTS land around the Gackle/Streeter area. Most the birds came from just south of Gackle about 5 miles. The advice I received was spot on: Hunt short grass (nothing higher than shin high), alfalfa is good, birds like the leeward side of hills, hunt transitions/structure, fence rows are good, and stubble is good if you can find a field. Lot's of crops still on out that way, not sure how much that effects sharpies. I think the next time I go I'll head further west. All and all it was a great trip, lot of work, learned a lot and a ton of fun. Below is a link with photos. Thanks again everyone for the advice!

http://s1096.photobucket.com/user/nutsu ... pie%20Trip


----------



## Bobm

Dick Monson said:


> Carly needs to learn some bird manners and Sam will teach that better than I. If another dog gets the bird first Sam leaves it alone. It always irritated me when one dog would have the retrieve and another would try to steal the bird. She will have time alone in front of the gun soon enough. Headed back out tomorrow but it sounds like a hot day coming.


I misunderstood your story didn't realize she was grabbing birds he was trying to retrieve.


----------



## Dick Monson

Been tied up with soybean harvest lately. We got out again on the 18th and had a good hunt in the same area. My partner limited quickly but I was off sides on every rise except a single that came out behind Sam. My buddy couldn't shoot because he was filled and the birds would get up at his feet through out the day or fly right toward him. I could have locked him in the truck and birds would have broken the window trying to get in there with him. That said we found some more prospects that look good for the future. Then Sam came up lame just before the trip to Lonetree. It didn't matter because it rained both days so the dogs and I sat in the small camper and ate cookies. Didn't even uncase the gun. When we came home Carly was fooling around in the trees by the house and poked a stick in her eye. She is on eye drops for 2 weeks and Sam is still on the bench and the clock is ticking away. I'm going to have to rent one of Bob's dogs. I want a cute one.....


----------



## J.Adams722

Sounds like it has been quite the year so far for everyone. Dick- how are your dogs doing? That is to bad that they came up injured. Anyway, I have been itching to get out as I have not made it out yet. But with pheasants opening this weekend, we are going to try our luck. Good luck and safe hunting to everyone here.


----------

